# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  SRS Update 28-04-2011 HotFix

## mohamed73

*SRS Update 28-04-2011 HotFix*   *SRS Samsung Module: (Pack1)* 
- Add Read codes for GT-E1050, GT-E1055G, E1105F
- Fixed: Code Reading I9000, I9003, I9010, I896, I897, P1000, T849, T959   *Download latest SRS installer:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Have a test look:
username: 'test'
password: 'srs'   *Make sure to download latest client at one of the SRS Main Sites*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

